# 94 fleetwood prowler



## andyj1006 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello,
I just bought a 94 prowler and think i've gotten a good deal but, the insulation under the water heater felt like it was holding water. So i stuck a small hole int the rubber and sure enough I had a drip. how do I check for leaks around the water heater?


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

should be able to get to the back of the w/h somewhere inside the camper. under a cabinet, behind a panel, should be access anyway.
maybe it's just a line or fitting, if it's the tank leaking, has to be pulled out and repaired (some say you can, some say you can't weld the tank) or replaced.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Also, an older WH maybe leaking at the pressure valve.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

One of my neighbors had the same issue with the camper he got a good deal on. We checked where the water lines went into the tank, no leaks.. but the bottom of the tank was wet, it turned out the previous owner hadn't winterized, and the tank split. We pulled the water heater, disassembled it to get to the tank and took it to the local welding shop to be tig-welded. It only cost him a day of his time and $75 for the tig welding to be done. As long as there isn't a lot of rust on the other parts and it seems to be in good shape, it makes sense in most cases to repair rather than replace.


----------



## andyj1006 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank all of you for your help. Buuuut found out my leaks not from any of the plumbing or water heater. its a bum roof, I'm sure you'll hear more about it the more frustrated i get but thanks again..


----------

